# Reno-Las Vegas-Phoenix



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 23, 2018)

Anyone going between Reno, Las Vegas, and Phoenix?

www.streamlinerlines.com


----------



## railiner (Feb 24, 2018)

Sounds like a great bargain...


----------



## CCC1007 (Feb 24, 2018)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I tried to book a ticket but my credit card wouldn't be accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> I have excellent credit so it can't be my problem.


What card issuer?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 26, 2018)

CCC1007 said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to book a ticket but my credit card wouldn't be accepted.
> ...


Never mind, it works now.


----------



## fairviewroad (Feb 28, 2018)

Oh boy. That website makes the whole thing look like amateur hour. I'd be very cautious of relying on an outfit like this.

For instance, if you read their "about us" page, the section called "our people" lists four employees (three of whom are drivers...one of whom operates a hot dog stand on the side, BTW). The owner is listed only as "Count John" (no last name) and he calls himself the "founder and Authority" (sic) of the company. Yeesh.

I mean, maybe they can operate a single-route bus line but I think I'd have some serious back-up plans available if I really needed to travel. Southwest and AA operate LAS<-->PHX about 16x a day, for instance...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 5, 2018)

fairviewroad said:


> Oh boy. That website makes the whole thing look like amateur hour. I'd be very cautious of relying on an outfit like this.
> 
> For instance, if you read their "about us" page, the section called "our people" lists four employees (three of whom are drivers...one of whom operates a hot dog stand on the side, BTW). The owner is listed only as "Count John" (no last name) and he calls himself the "founder and Authority" (sic) of the company. Yeesh.
> 
> I mean, maybe they can operate a single-route bus line but I think I'd have some serious back-up plans available if I really needed to travel. Southwest and AA operate LAS<-->PHX about 16x a day, for instance...


I am one of those 4 employees, lol. Well, you let know what other issues you see and we'll try to fix them. We just fixed the "about us" page after reading what you posted.

For each unit we pay for insurance the equivalent of 4 or 5 paid round-the-world Business Class flights, so we don't want the website to make us look amateur when we are not.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 7, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone was actually able to buy tickets, because it seems that we may have an API problem at the payment gateway.


----------



## fairviewroad (Mar 7, 2018)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy. That website makes the whole thing look like amateur hour. I'd be very cautious of relying on an outfit like this.
> ...


Oh hey there! Sorry if my critique came across as a bit harsh. It never occurred to me that you were involved. Well, I truly wish you the best of luck! It sounds like you have a lot on the line. Keep us updated.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 8, 2018)

fairviewroad said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > fairviewroad said:
> ...


Don't worry about harsh words - the insurance premium is infinitely harsher. We are working on our website; could you please tell us what else you see is "amateur" so that we can fix it? Now we designed it off free online tutorials and we're not really web developers at all so bear with us. We have to know what is wrong in order to fix it.


----------



## ehbowen (Mar 14, 2018)

I suggest that you check with publishers of website templates. You should be able to purchase a decent one for under $100. If nobody in your circle is a web developer, you can probably find someone to customize it for a couple hundred more.

Sent from my STV100-1 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 15, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> I suggest that you check with publishers of website templates. You should be able to purchase a decent one for under $100. If nobody in your circle is a web developer, you can probably find someone to customize it for a couple hundred more.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-1 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


That's kinda what we did. How is the website as it stands?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 26, 2018)

Just sold our first ticket. If you guys want to come for a ride we have a lot of promotion running right now.


----------

